# Shop made Carbide tipped turning tools - FORE!



## randyrls (Jan 21, 2011)

These are two turning tools I made for myself and a friend in our turning club.  They are 5/8" x 18" hexagonal stock.  I turned the shaft portion of the 

The tools are very handy on wood and will remove wood almost too fast!

On acrylics I found them "grabby" and prone to create chip-out.  I have more stock and more grips.  I think a round one is in the future.

AND;  YES those are golf grips used as handles.  :biggrin::biggrin:  FORE!



 





"I think that was a slice!" :biggrin:

(Insert your own Golf jokes here!)


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cool. I like your design. For 5/8" stock, did you use a 15mm blade?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 21, 2011)

randyrls said:


> On acrylics I found them "grabby" and prone to create chip-out.  I have more stock and more grips.  I think a round one is in the future.
> [URL="httpQUOTE]
> 
> 
> As someone who makes and sells carbide tools (professionally), the ROUND carbide inserts will certainly be better matched with acrylic blanks. Less of an opportunity to 'catch' with a round as opposed to 'square' inserts. Very nice tool that you have created.


----------



## soligen (Jan 21, 2011)

I suggest the R2 cutter on plastics.  Works great for me - so well that I start sanding my homebrew PR blanks with 1000 grit.  But, I never got the knack for roughing with the carbide cutter.  I rough plastics with a skew using a planing cut, which helps prevent the chipping.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 21, 2011)

bking0217 said:


> Very cool. I like your design. For 5/8" stock, did you use a 15mm blade?



No, I believe they are 14mm   I made the shaft wide enough so it will not cut on the side.  The 5/8" hex stock is measured from flat to flat, so the distance between hexagonal points is about .717"


----------



## warreng8170 (Jan 22, 2011)

Where did you buy your inserts?


----------



## randyrls (Jan 22, 2011)

warreng8170 said:


> Where did you buy your inserts?



I believe I got them from Peter (Wood-of-1kind) who posted above.  

Thanks Peter!

I still have one of the small-ish round inserts and I may try that next on a round shaft.:wink:

Look on Ebay for seller joebill1


----------



## homemade (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been using a roughing gouge to turn the bulk off my PR and turn to my rounded skew for detail.  But at a club meeting this past Saturday, I had the opportunity to use one of your carbide tools. I stood the blade up at around 60 degrees and sliced the PR off into fine ribbons.  It didn't grab for me and I could see where the corner would grab. I may look into getting one with the R2 insert.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the hex bar of my carbide tool. I regularly put it on its side and run it like a skew.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 26, 2011)

hewunch said:


> I love the hex bar of my carbide tool. I regularly put it on its side and run it like a skew.


 
+1 I have the same tool as Hans and to be able to lay it at an angle like a skew with a SOLID base is absolutely a dream to use. I have the same cutter head on mine and use it one everything I turn. It takes a little getting used to for acrylics but I wouldn't change it for anything else.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's just about awesome.  Where did you buy the hexagonal stock?


----------



## randyrls (Sep 26, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> That's just about awesome.  Where did you buy the hexagonal stock?



Steve;  Online Metals or Metal Express will have 1018 or 12L14 hex stock in several sizes.  You can also get it on Ebay.  Try for a local supplier as the shipping tends to be more expensive than the metal.

The hex is 18" long and the 5/8" measurement is from flat to flat.   I turned the handle end round to about .525" to fit the grip I had.  I have a 9x20 metal lathe and you need to be able to insert the hex stock thru the headstock hole.


----------

